# 3DS price drop, free games for early adopters!



## Tyeforce (Jul 28, 2011)

http://press.nintendo.com/articles.jsp?id=30048




			
				Nintendo said:
			
		

> REDMOND, Wash., July 28, 2011 – *Nintendo of America today announced plans to drop the suggested retail price of its portable Nintendo 3DS™ system to $169.99 in the United States*, as new games based on some of the world's most beloved video game franchises head to the system. The new price, down from the suggested launch price of $249.99 and effective Aug. 12, makes an outstanding value even better and sets up a strong holiday season for the system.
> 
> "For anyone who was on the fence about buying a Nintendo 3DS, this is a huge motivation to buy now," said Nintendo of America President Reggie Fils-Aime. "We are giving shoppers every incentive to pick up a Nintendo 3DS, from an amazing new price to a rapid-fire succession of great games."
> 
> ...



*tl;dr*:
The 3DS is getting a price drop from $249.99 to $169.99 on August 12, and anyone who has bought a 3DS before then will receive 20 free Virtual Console games; 10 NES games, and 10 Game Boy Advance games. These games include:

NES
- Super Mario Bros.
- Donkey Kong Jr.
- Balloon Fight
- Ice Climber
- The Legend of Zelda
+ 5 more

Game Boy Advance
- Yoshi's Island: Super Mario Advance 3
- Mario Kart: Super Circuit
- Metroid Fusion
- WarioWare, Inc.: Mega Microgame$
- Mario vs. Donkey Kong
+ 5 more


This is why I love Nintendo. Oh, and looks like Sony is screwed.


----------



## Conor (Jul 28, 2011)

Its the same price in the UK 

They're offering really good VC games too.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 28, 2011)

Conor said:


> Its the same price in the UK
> 
> They're offering really good VC games too.


The price drop is effective in Europe, too. And the 20 free games.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Jul 28, 2011)

Stupid nintendo europe we are paying more for the 3DS.
Because of exchange rates.


----------



## Justin (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow... I'm impressed to be honest. I think we all knew a price drop was coming soon, just not a $80 drop. And they aren't screwing us early adopters over either! They said before there would only be Game Boy and Game Boy Colour games not Advance games so I find it interesting they're doing this... And they're good games! And they're exclusive AND free! That was a lot of "and"s. I'm impressed! Although note they say 'currently have no plans to release them publicly' not 'we will not release them publicly'. They'll probably be posted a few years down the line.

Also... WTF @ Mario Kart 7. Could they not pick something slightly better? Even Mario Kart 3DS would be better.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 28, 2011)

Justin said:


> Wow... I'm impressed to be honest. I think we all knew a price drop was coming soon, just not a $80 drop. And they aren't screwing us early adopters over either! They said before there would only be Game Boy and Game Boy Colour games not Advance games so I find it interesting they're doing this... And they're good games! And they're exclusive AND free! That was a lot of "and"s. I'm impressed! Although note they say 'currently have no plans to release them publicly' not 'we will not release them publicly'. They'll probably be posted a few years down the line.


 Does this mean people that bought a Nintendo 3DS on the release date when it says "Early Adopters"


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 28, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> Does this mean people that bought a Nintendo 3DS on the release date when it says "Early Adopters"


Yes. Anyone who buys a 3DS before August 12th will get 20 free Virtual Console games.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 28, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Yes. Anyone who buys a 3DS before August 12th will get 20 free Virtual Console games.


 brb camping out on the 11th for the price drop and registering the system for the free games

trololol

also, i have a bad feeling about this.  3ds lite may be right around the corner, if they're pulling this.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 28, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Yes. Anyone who buys a 3DS before August 12th will get 20 free Virtual Console games.


So when do they become free to download, is it August 11th or September 1st?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 28, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> brb camping out on the 11th for the price drop and registering the system for the free games
> 
> trololol
> 
> also, i have a bad feeling about this.  3ds lite may be right around the corner, if they're pulling this.


Good luck with that. The Ambassador program is only open to people who connect to the eShop before 11:59 PM on August 11th, and even retailers that are open at midnight can't sell the system at the new price until 12:01 AM.

Though, you may be able to buy it a few days in advance and get a refund the day of the price drop at certain retailers...


And I don't see how this is any sign of a 3DS Lite around the corner. There's no way Nintendo's going to release a 3DS revision this early. The price drop was a lot sooner than I ever expected it would be, and more than I expected, too (thought it'd drop to $199, not $169), but I guess they did what they had to do to compete with PSVita. They don't need a redesign at this point, though.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 28, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> So when do they become free to download, is it August 11th or September 1st?


September 1st for the NES games, and before the end of the year for the GBA games.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 28, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Good luck with that. The Ambassador program is only open to people who connect to the eShop before 11:59 PM on August 11th, and even retailers that are open at midnight can't sell the system at the new price until 12:01 AM.
> 
> Though, you may be able to buy it a few days in advance and get a refund the day of the price drop at certain retailers...
> 
> ...


 coming from the guy who got LoZ 3ds two weeks in advance (or one week, whatever)

i feel like it's coming sooner than before, because of this.  some kind of revision.

ps vita is more powerful than the 3ds.  they're completely different systems, offering completely different experiences.  competition is always there, but comparing the two systems side by side is derp.

handheld ps3 with a touch screen vs nintendo's do it all and then some handheld doesn't compare easily.

meh.  i'm gonna try and hold off on buying a 3ds now on the sole purpose that i own all the games they're giving away, already.


----------



## rafren (Jul 28, 2011)

excuse my language


HOLY ****


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 28, 2011)

Still not getting a 3DS.

If I want old games, I'll emulate them, and no amount of money is worth a handheld with games that I don't ever see myself playing.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 28, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Good luck with that. The Ambassador program is only open to people who connect to the eShop before 11:59 PM on August 11th, and even retailers that are open at midnight can't sell the system at the new price until 12:01 AM.
> 
> Though, you may be able to buy it a few days in advance and get a refund the day of the price drop at certain retailers...
> 
> ...


 
Not a redesign, but they could use a better battery. Either way, I knew that drop was coming and I'm glad early adopters aren't getting screwed over. I just know I'll rage if one of those GBA games isn't Pokemon.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 28, 2011)

I seem to remember saying when the 3DS came out that I'd atleast wait for a price drop before buying and Tye forcefully replied with, "YOU'LL BE WAITING ATLEAST A YEAR BEFORE THAT HAPPENS11!!1!!!"

tehe.


----------



## Solar (Jul 28, 2011)

Yay I'm really excited!!! I feel so rewarded for getting the system early and the 20 free games feel like there worth the $80 price drop. Nintendo is really givin us something good this time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 28, 2011)

See, I was smart and traded in my DSi. Pretty much got the system for $50. Talk about a price drop.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 28, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> I seem to remember saying when the 3DS came out that I'd atleast wait for a price drop before buying and Tye forcefully replied with, "YOU'LL BE WAITING ATLEAST A YEAR BEFORE THAT HAPPENS11!!1!!!"
> 
> tehe.


Remember when his main reason for getting a DSi was that a Virtual Console was coming for it to make up for the missing GBA Slot? Good times.

Anyway, this is great news.  Like Raz said, a price drop means that something is around the corner. I can't wait.


----------



## MasterC (Jul 28, 2011)

This sounds like a great deal,although I don't care if I get free virtual console games or not.But the price drop is what got my attention to look at this thread.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 28, 2011)

Nintendo engages in price gouging, gets screwed over...news at 11.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 28, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> coming from the guy who got LoZ 3ds two weeks in advance (or one week, whatever)
> 
> i feel like it's coming sooner than before, because of this.  some kind of revision.
> 
> ...


Retailers selling a game early is a lot different than retailers selling a system at a new price early. The registers will not ring up at the new price until the day of the price drop. There's no way to "get one early", because it's the same item that's been available, just at a different price.

And I know Vita's more powerful, but so was the PSP. Now we're back to the same exact situation; Sony has a more powerful, yet more expensive system, and Nintendo has a less powerful, yet less expensive system. Which one exploded and which one was left in the dust?



Jas0n said:


> I seem to remember saying when the 3DS came out that I'd atleast wait for a price drop before buying and Tye forcefully replied with, "YOU'LL BE WAITING ATLEAST A YEAR BEFORE THAT HAPPENS11!!1!!!"
> 
> tehe.


Yeah, I honestly believed that. And so did many other people. This price drop, while not completely unexpected after Vita's price announcement and the 3DS selling a bit slower than Nintendo hoped, was a shock, and very unlike Nintendo. But I'm not complaining!



-Aaron said:


> Remember when his main reason for getting a DSi was that a Virtual Console was coming for it to make up for the missing GBA Slot? Good times.
> 
> Anyway, this is great news.  Like Raz said, a price drop means that something is around the corner. I can't wait.


I don't remember saying that at all, lol. And no, a price drop doesn't always mean that something's right around the corner. Look how many times they dropped the Wii's price, yet we never got the Wii HD that everyone was so sure would happen.

Nintendo made a mistake by thinking that they could sell the 3DS at a premium price and still have it fly off shelves like the DS. But they were wrong, and that's why we're seeing this price cut. Even with a lot of new games coming out this holiday season, it would've still been tough to sell the 3DS at $250, especially with Vita coming up at the same price.


----------



## bloop2424 (Jul 28, 2011)

80 dollars sounds like a bit too much to me for a drop 
Probably because I payed the original amount

I would of thought it would be better when the Wii U is around the corner


----------



## Brad (Jul 28, 2011)

Highfive? Anybody? No? Okay.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 28, 2011)

That is a pretty big drop!  I would rather have $80 than a bunch of free virtual console games, but oh well.  I'm guessing this is to stay far ahead of the Vita.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 28, 2011)

Apparently Nintendo will be selling the 3DS at a loss due to this price cut. Extremely unexpected. Nintendo has never sold a system at a loss since...well, I don't think they ever have.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 28, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Retailers selling a game early is a lot different than retailers selling a system at a new price early. The registers will not ring up at the new price until the day of the price drop. There's no way to "get one early", because it's the same item that's been available, just at a different price.
> 
> And I know Vita's more powerful, but so was the PSP. Now we're back to the same exact situation; Sony has a more powerful, yet more expensive system, and Nintendo has a less powerful, yet less expensive system. Which one exploded and which one was left in the dust?


 the nintendo ds and the sony psp were completely different approaches to catering to different customers.

from the get-go, the psp had a large emphasis on the memory stick, especially with the hombrew/custom firmware community.  past that, it still functions well as both a media player and game system.  this is where sony is going with their consoles, which is vastly different from nintendo's approach to having dedicated game consoles with new features to gaming at a more affordable price than the competition.

unless there's a person waiting in-store to push a button/flick a switch changing the price, they're going to change the price earlier or later.  i think you know that stores can sell their inventory at whatever price they like, MSRP is only that, recommended pricing.  if they drop their price sooner rather than later, it's only the store's loss.

@ making a mistake of selling the 3ds at a premium price, i would totally agree that the pricing on it is balls on face stupid for what it is; a ds with a gyroscope, neat-o 3d screen, a bit more power, and a new firmware update.  but i'm a bit biased.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 28, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> the nintendo ds and the sony psp were completely different approaches to catering to different customers.
> 
> from the get-go, the psp had a large emphasis on the memory stick, especially with the hombrew/custom firmware community.  past that, it still functions well as both a media player and game system.  this is where sony is going with their consoles, which is vastly different from nintendo's approach to having dedicated game consoles with new features to gaming at a more affordable price than the competition.
> 
> ...


Yes, I know it's entirely possible for retailers to drop the price if they want to, but they never will. Even when they do drop the price of a console, it's always just a temporary sale, not a permanent price drop. (Keep in mind this is about the U.S. only, I don't know much about how retailers work in places like Europe.)

And while we can agree that $250 was too high of a price, I don't regret my purchase one bit. A lot of that probably is because I'm going to buy a new Nintendo system regardless of the cost because I know there will always be games that I like coming out for it, but I still feel that my 3DS has definitely been worth the $250 I spent for it. Plus I'm getting 20 games, a well over $150 value, for free now. Can't complain about that.


----------



## Kaerfca (Jul 28, 2011)

Now I feel better about getting it early instead of waiting. The games look really good.


----------



## bloop2424 (Jul 28, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Apparently Nintendo will be selling the 3DS at a loss due to this price cut. Extremely unexpected. Nintendo has never sold a system at a loss since...well, I don't think they ever have.


 
It would be smarter to drop the price at a loss right before the good games come out


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 29, 2011)

God dammit i wanted to get the free games while i was on holiday in america
My plan was to buy a ds before the price drop (august 5-8th) then get the 20 virtual console games to play when im my hotel room and have nothign to do but know i read this again i noticed it said sept 1st is when we get the games, thats after when i get back home.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 29, 2011)

Good thing I bought mine in the beginning of May


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 29, 2011)

Dimitri Petrenko said:


> God dammit i wanted to get the free games while i was on holiday in america
> My plan was to buy a ds before the price drop (august 5-8th) then get the 20 virtual console games to play when im my hotel room and have nothign to do but know i read this again i noticed it said sept 1st is when we get the games, thats after when i get back home.


You could still get the free games. As long as you connect to the eShop before August 12th, you'll be able to download the games for free when they become available. Your location shouldn't matter, because the Ambassador program is worldwide, and even if you have a 3DS from a different region, you can still access that region's eShop.


----------



## Brad (Jul 29, 2011)

I want me some Pokemans. (Better be fire-red too. Stupid new pokemon...)


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 29, 2011)

Brad said:


> I want me some Pokemans. (Better be fire-red too. Stupid new pokemon...)


They're not gonna give us a Pok?mon game. At least not a main series Pok?mon game. What would the point of that be, anyway? If they did, they're not going to give us two versions, so we'd only get one version (Pok?mon Ruby, Pok?mon FireRed, Pok?mon Emerald), but we'd never be able to catch all the Pok?mon with just one version! Main series Pok?mon games just don't work for Virtual Console. We could get Pok?mon Pinball: Ruby & Sapphire, though!


----------



## Micah (Jul 29, 2011)

*crosses fingers for Fire Emblem download*

Honestly, I'm ecstatic for the 20 free games. I got my 3DS for a little over $200 and it was worth every penny. It's a great system and I don't see why so many people are hating on it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 29, 2011)

Micah said:


> *crosses fingers for Fire Emblem download*
> 
> Honestly, I'm ecstatic for the 20 free games. I got my 3DS for a little over $200 and it was worth every penny. It's a great system and I don't see why so many people are hating on it.


Fire Emblem would be great! I've always wanted to play a Fire Emblem game, but I've never really had the motivation to pick one up and start playing it. I actually did buy Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon for DS, but I haven't even played it yet, lol. But if Nintendo gave me a free download of Fire Emblem right on my 3DS, I'd have the motivation to play it!


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 29, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Yes, I know it's entirely possible for retailers to drop the price if they want to, but they never will. Even when they do drop the price of a console, it's always just a temporary sale, not a permanent price drop. (Keep in mind this is about the U.S. only, I don't know much about how retailers work in places like Europe.)
> 
> And while we can agree that $250 was too high of a price, I don't regret my purchase one bit. A lot of that probably is because I'm going to buy a new Nintendo system regardless of the cost because I know there will always be games that I like coming out for it, but I still feel that my 3DS has definitely been worth the $250 I spent for it. Plus I'm getting 20 games, a well over $150 value, for free now. Can't complain about that.


 how can you say they never will?
that is essentially the same as saying they'll never release a game early.

some retailers just know jack **** about their merchandise, and put it out whenever they get it.  if they hear that the console is selling for less soon, they might do it sooner than that on accident, which is when you strike.
20 games = $150 value.. but you already own the games on a gba cart, most likely.. (i own all the gba ones listed, as i've already said, and nes games = rofl)

so basically, this is a very tempting offer since the word free is plastered all over it, but i still can't make the purchase.. sensible.  i gain nothing out of buying a 3ds, realistically.  i get the ability to play gba games on a handheld i don't like.. and the ability to buy some games, if any ever come out..

and again, the stores will more likely than not screw up and change their pricing sooner or later than the msrp's change date, which is when i would plan to buy it and proceed to buy new things.

or, again, wait for the 3ds lite/i/upgrade, and just buy that.  meh.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 29, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Apparently Nintendo will be selling the 3DS at a loss due to this price cut. Extremely unexpected. Nintendo has never sold a system at a loss since...well, I don't think they ever have.


They have -- they actually pioneered the strategy in the NES days, and sold the Gamecube at a loss briefly while it was at $99.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 29, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> how can you say they never will?
> that is essentially the same as saying they'll never release a game early.
> 
> some retailers just know jack **** about their merchandise, and put it out whenever they get it.  if they hear that the console is selling for less soon, they might do it sooner than that on accident, which is when you strike.
> ...


Again, selling a game early is very different from selling a system at a new price early. When retailers sell games early, it's not a decision that the store has made. It's just some dumb employee who put the game out early because he/she didn't check the street date. Price drops, on the other hand, are a conscious decision made by corporate, and it's not something that an employee can goof up, because it's all tied to the store's database. And it's much more serious than letting a game slip out early. If a store sells a game early, they're still getting money from it. If they cut the price on something too low, they're gonna lose money. Nintendo is still supplying 3DS systems to retails for the MSRP of $250 (the stores buy the systems from Nintendo for slightly less than that, of course, so they can make a profit). If a retailer drops the price to $169.99 before Nintendo sells them the systems at the lower price, they're just going to be losing money.

And, again, don't count on a 3DS Lite or whatever. Nintendo just lost a ton of money, and they'll be losing even more when they start selling the 3DS for a loss, so what makes you think they're going to spend money and resources on a new model? Plus it's been said many times that they designed the 3DS with no revisions in mind. With the 3DS, Nintendo is pushing software updates as opposed to hardware updates.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 29, 2011)

Bulerias said:


> They have -- they actually pioneered the strategy in the NES days, and sold the Gamecube at a loss briefly while it was at $99.


Oh yeah, I remember something about the GameCube now that you mention it. Don't know too much about the market during the NES days, since I wasn't born yet. =p But still, in recent times it's unheard of for Nintendo.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 29, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Again, selling a game early is very different from selling a system at a new price early. When retailers sell games early, it's not a decision that the store has made. It's just some dumb employee who put the game out early because he/she didn't check the street date. Price drops, on the other hand, are a conscious decision made by corporate, and it's not something that an employee can goof up, because it's all tied to the store's database. And it's much more serious than letting a game slip out early. If a store sells a game early, they're still getting money from it. If they cut the price on something too low, they're gonna lose money. Nintendo is still supplying 3DS systems to retails for the MSRP of $250 (the stores buy the systems from Nintendo for slightly less than that, of course, so they can make a profit). If a retailer drops the price to $169.99 before Nintendo sells them the systems at the lower price, they're just going to be losing money.
> 
> And, again, don't count on a 3DS Lite or whatever. Nintendo just lost a ton of money, and they'll be losing even more when they start selling the 3DS for a loss, so what makes you think they're going to spend money and resources on a new model? Plus it's been said many times that they designed the 3DS with no revisions in mind. With the 3DS, Nintendo is pushing software updates as opposed to hardware updates.


 again, unless there is a button/switch that can be flicked on/off to change all of the prices store-wide at a specific time and someone who is waiting for the specific time to do so, there is always room for human error for better or worse.

if nintendo came out and said they were working on a 3ds lite, 3ds sales would plummet again for everyone who was considering but not quite sold.  i assume they would just wait for the lite version to see what how that would unfold.

not having enough funding recently does not mean that they did not have continued development of the upgraded system beforehand.

i approve of having more software/firmware updates as opposed to hardware updates, but why would they be unable to update both systems, similar to sony's psp/slim/go?  (educate me please, did the dsi have firmware updates, as well?)


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 29, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> again, unless there is a button/switch that can be flicked on/off to change all of the prices store-wide at a specific time and someone who is waiting for the specific time to do so, there is always room for human error for better or worse.
> 
> if nintendo came out and said they were working on a 3ds lite, 3ds sales would plummet again for everyone who was considering but not quite sold.  i assume they would just wait for the lite version to see what how that would unfold.
> 
> ...


We're just going back and forth here, now. Yes, it's _possible_. Is it anywhere near as _probable_ as selling a game early? No.

And of course Nintendo wouldn't announce a 3DS revision this early, if they were even making one. But time after time they've said that they aren't, or at least they don't have any plans anytime soon to. They never said this with the Nintendo DS, and in fact in an Iwata Asks interview they confirmed that they had planned to make the DS Lite, and later DSi and DSi XL, very early on.

I've said this many times before, and I'll say it again; There really isn't that much that Nintendo could improve hardware-wise to warrant a 3DS redesign. The only significant things that could be improved are the battery life and the whole screen scratching problem. The screen scratching problem is only present on some 3DS models, and it happens because the pads on the top screen aren't pushing out enough, something that can be easily fixed on future models without the need for a full revision. And the only way they could improve the battery life would be to use a bigger battery, which means they would have to make the system bigger, too, or wait until there's some kind of advancement in battery technology. The 3DS battery isn't bad my any means at all, it just takes a lot more to power it than the Nintendo DS because of the constant wireless connections (StreetPass and SpotPass), the higher resolution screens, and, of course, the 3D.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jul 29, 2011)

Sweet! =D I think it was a really good idea for them to give all the free games out, you can't lose! ^^ I'm pretty excited~

This happens to me every time I buy a console, it always drops in price like a month after I get it. xD;; Good PR on their part.


----------



## acroxx (Jul 31, 2011)

awww, too bad i already bought a 3ds! i could've saved me some bucks. :<


----------



## Micah (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd rather have the free games.  The extra money was worth it, and extra games are just an added bonus.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 31, 2011)

Apparently Amazing Mirror and Super Mario Advance 3 are added to the list, now.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 1, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> Apparently Amazing Mirror and Super Mario Advance 3 are added to the list, now.


That hasn't been confirmed yet. It was stated in an email response from a Nintendo rep, but Nintendo email responses have been incorrect many times before. Plus the whole thing could have been faked for all we know.

But if it is true (and I can see it being true, though it's surprising that they'd give us two Super Mario Advance games), I think that pretty much sets in stone that we'll be getting Kirby's Adventure as an NES game (and probably Metroid, too, since we're probably not getting Zero Mission). I think Kid Icarus is a given, too.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome!!! Thanks for posting tye!


----------



## Fillfall (Aug 1, 2011)

Is this available for Europe to?


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 1, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Is this available for Europe to?


Yes, it's worldwide.


----------



## Ricano (Aug 1, 2011)

Might have to pick one up now. =[


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 6, 2011)

bam. told you.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 6, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> bam. told you.



Saw this on TechCrunch earlier
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/04/ea...t-could-enable-savings-plus-ambassador-perks/


----------



## Zex (Aug 6, 2011)

So tempting. Can someone who has it tell me if its worth it? im really on the fence


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 6, 2011)

Zex said:


> So tempting. Can someone who has it tell me if its worth it? im really on the fence


if you plan on buying a 3ds and don't mind having a revision come out within a year, now is the time to buy (if the gba games interest you)

if not, then don't bother and wait for the new 3ds or whatever, whenever it's released/announced.

just make sure you pay the lower price at wal-mart, or try to do so.  if not, no real pressure to buy.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 6, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> bam. told you.


Oh god, now I'm really tempted. But I'll get one as soon as the Professor Layton and Phoenix Wright crossover gets announced here in the US.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 6, 2011)

Zex said:


> So tempting. Can someone who has it tell me if its worth it? im really on the fence


Definitely. Especially if you get it cheap before August 12th so you get the free games with it. And don't listen to Psychonaut, there's no revision coming out anytime soon. >_>


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 7, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Definitely. Especially if you get it cheap before August 12th so you get the free games with it. And don't listen to Psychonaut, there's no revision being announced soon. >_>



fix'd  :3


----------



## rafren (Aug 8, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> fix'd  :3



still looks the same to me >.>


Got a spot pass notification and a notification on the eShop about this.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 9, 2011)

driving there to snatch mine up as you read this message


Spoiler: got it




















never living this one down, tye.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 9, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> driving there to snatch mine up as you read this message
> 
> 
> Spoiler: got it
> ...


Nice. I was actually about to do the same myself, lol. But I think I'm just gonna go to Best Buy and get the price adjusted instead. I'm getting a 3DS for my brother and sister as a late birthday/early Christmas gift, so I figured I'll just get it at the new price _and_ with the 20 free games for them. (Plus I'm gonna hold onto it until after I send in my 3DS to Nintendo and get it back so I don't go crazy being 3DS-less for a week. XD)

EDIT: OMG, is the manager's name really James Bond?! XD


----------



## Niya (Aug 9, 2011)

Saw that coming. At least the early-buyers get an advantage though, so it's not all that bad.


----------



## MasterC (Aug 9, 2011)

Kylie said:


> Saw that coming. At least the early-buyers get an advantage though, so it's not all that bad.


Walmart lowered the price early,so it could be possible to buy the 3DS at a lower price and still get the 20 free games.


http://www.walmart.com/ip/Local-Ad-2010-Video-Games/14658345


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 10, 2011)

I must admit that I've done extremely well with this Nintendo 3DS Console. 


20 free games coming up by the end of 2011
x1 Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D Original Soundtrack CD
x2 Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D
x2 Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D Collector's Edition presale box
x2 Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D double-sided poster


----------



## rafren (Aug 10, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> driving there to snatch mine up as you read this message
> 
> 
> Spoiler: got it
> ...



At last, you finally got one. 


is this "manager james bond" i'm seeing


----------



## Niya (Aug 10, 2011)

MasterC said:


> Walmart lowered the price early,so it could be possible to buy the 3DS at a lower price and still get the 20 free games.
> 
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Local-Ad-2010-Video-Games/14658345


Walmart is trying to screw us over. ;-;


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 10, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> I must admit that I've done extremely well with this Nintendo 3DS Console.
> 
> 
> 20 free games coming up by the end of 2011
> ...


Looks to me like you only have one game.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 10, 2011)

I will have more soon.


----------



## MasterC (Aug 10, 2011)

rafren said:


> At last, you finally got one.
> 
> 
> is this "manager james bond" i'm seeing


It does look like it says "James Bond" 0_o


----------



## Brad (Aug 10, 2011)

He must have been the cool kid in school.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 10, 2011)

it did say james bond, and thank you for being happy for my purchase.  

now hopefully some games come out for this system.



Spoiler



they won't


----------



## Justin (Aug 10, 2011)

Psychonaut got a 3DS? What am I looking at.

Also, Flame Red 3DS is now announced for release in North America on September 9th.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 11, 2011)

i really sorta kinda should've maybe thought about considering the possibility of waiting if i felt like having a pink 3ds

cuz i'm already having regrets about having this smudge-tastic black :S


----------



## rafren (Aug 11, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i really sorta kinda should've maybe thought about considering the possibility of waiting if i felt like having a pink 3ds
> 
> cuz i'm already having regrets about having this smudge-tastic black :S



you'll get used to the small touch -> big smudge after a while


----------



## Jake (Aug 11, 2011)

Mine doesn't smudge, too cool for you.


----------



## MasterC (Aug 11, 2011)

I got a Black 3DS just now,with Ocarina of Time 3DS.It was the last one.I'm going to try it after I eat.Unboxing it. I love it,although for some reason I don't have the eShop.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 11, 2011)

MasterC said:


> I got a Black 3DS just now,with Ocarina of Time 3DS.It was the last one.I'm going to try it after I eat.Unboxing it.


Don't forget to post your Friend Code!


----------



## Micah (Aug 11, 2011)

MasterC said:


> I got a Black 3DS just now,with Ocarina of Time 3DS.It was the last one.I'm going to try it after I eat.Unboxing it. I love it,although for some reason I don't have the eShop.


You need to perform a system update to get the eShop.


----------



## MasterC (Aug 11, 2011)

Micah said:


> You need to perform a system update to get the eShop.



Ok,it's updating now.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 11, 2011)

i was about to flip out because you have to visit the eshop to get the ambassador perks.

good thing you got on that.  grats.


----------



## .IE. (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm sort of worried here....

I got my second 3DS repaired due to the same glitches of my first one which I returned, and I just recieved the repaired one two days ago. 

Although my apps have been removed (which is all right because they were just free game preview videos), I'm not sure if I'm still registered in the 3DS stuff....help?


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 27, 2011)

.IE. said:


> I'm sort of worried here....
> 
> I got my second 3DS repaired due to the same glitches of my first one which I returned, and I just recieved the repaired one two days ago.
> 
> Although my apps have been removed (which is all right because they were just free game preview videos), I'm not sure if I'm still registered in the 3DS stuff....help?


Is your serial number the same?

And may I ask what "glitches" your were experiencing?


----------



## .IE. (Aug 27, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Is your serial number the same?
> 
> And may I ask what "glitches" your were experiencing?



Thank GOD my warranty still qualified, or else I would've payed $117 for nothing.

The glitches include:

- A quick flash of grey on both screens when it starts up.

- The power button has to be pressed 2 or 3 times in order to turn on.

- Microphone does not work; the animations at the top move when I blow, but then the spinning on them weakens, and stops. The mic works in the Microphone Tests, strangely. The mic does not work on games that require it.

I think I have more, but don't have them at the moment. 

I also think the e-Shop has something to do with it, because I remeber the mic and stuff working and there were no problems. I re-downloaded the e-Shop on the new one, but then an hour later when I went back on it, the glitches arrived.


----------



## Fillfall (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that the spinning animation fades away and stop on every 3DS.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 28, 2011)

.IE. said:


> Thank GOD my warranty still qualified, or else I would've payed $117 for nothing.
> 
> The glitches include:
> 
> ...


All of those things are normal, as far as I know. There is a kind of weird flash on the screens sometimes when you first turn it on. Your microphone should be working fine, don't use the spinning Home screen icons as a test for your microphone, lol. And I never really turn off and on my system, so I'm not sure about the turning on thing, but I think my 3DS has done that before, too. (Why are you turning your 3DS off and on, anyway? It's meant to be left on in Sleep Mode, not turned off.)


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 28, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I'm pretty sure that the spinning animation fades away and stop on every 3DS.


same here

when i open it up near a stereo that's playing music, it spins fast for < 2 seconds and then stops, nbd


----------



## rafren (Aug 28, 2011)

.IE. said:


> - The power button has to be pressed 2 or 3 times in order to turn on.



looks like i'm not the only one with this problemo


Not a big deal though. ^_^


----------



## .IE. (Aug 28, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I'm pretty sure that the spinning animation fades away and stop on every 3DS.



Originally whenever I got my newer 3DS dues to the glitches, the animations spinning worked perfectly fine, and it wouldn't stop.

I just thought it seemed suspicious. I'll just play it meanwhile for the next few months and see if anyone dosen't have these problems.


----------



## .IE. (Aug 28, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> All of those things are normal, as far as I know. There is a kind of weird flash on the screens sometimes when you first turn it on. Your microphone should be working fine, don't use the spinning Home screen icons as a test for your microphone, lol. And I never really turn off and on my system, so I'm not sure about the turning on thing, but I think my 3DS has done that before, too. (Why are you turning your 3DS off and on, anyway? It's meant to be left on in Sleep Mode, not turned off.)



(Sorry for the double post, forgot to multi-quote.)

I don't test my microphone on the Home screen. I do it at the actual test, then see if it works on the Home screen.

Also, to be curious, why would the 3DS need to be in Sleep Mode when you're not going to use it for the next day? Sure, it dosen't take away all off the battery quickly, but why would I require it on?


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 28, 2011)

.IE. said:


> (Sorry for the double post, forgot to multi-quote.)
> 
> I don't test my microphone on the Home screen. I do it at the actual test, then see if it works on the Home screen.
> 
> Also, to be curious, why would the 3DS need to be in Sleep Mode when you're not going to use it for the next day? Sure, it dosen't take away all off the battery quickly, but why would I require it on?


Well, you said it was working in the actually test, right? So nothing to worry about.

And you should keep your 3DS turned on because you can't use StreetPass or SpotPass, or earn Play Coins and track your steps while your 3DS is off. It's designed to be left on at all times. The only time I ever turn mine off is if I need to remove the SD card (because it tells you to turn the system off before removing it).


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 28, 2011)

i've used it a few times to count my steps, and will leave it on in the cradle.. but i think i need to start leaving it off when i'm not playing it, as i have concerns for the battery.

however...


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 29, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i've used it a few times to count my steps, and will leave it on in the cradle.. but i think i need to start leaving it off when i'm not playing it, as i have concerns for the battery.
> 
> however...


I use my 3DS literally every single day, always on, and I don't have any problems with it at all. I just stick it on the charge cradle whenever I'm not using it, and it never dies on me. Don't worry about battery life, you should be fine if you use the charge cradle.


----------

